# Topics > Holograms >  Interactive holograms, VNTANA Inc., Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - VNTANA Inc.

----------


## Airicist

VNTANA 2019 highlight reel

Dec 17, 2019




> From beaming in Pikachu to successfully teleporting executives live over 5G via hologram, VNTANA's team was busy turning ideas into a reality via hologram this year.

----------


## Airicist

VNTANA - holograms for events
December 17, 2019




> Check out these Top 4 Holograms to use at your next event: Hologram Telepresence, Celebrity Appearances, Product Launches, and Hologram Presentations

----------

